# Racing goodies post!



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Racing goodies post! (TehLonz)*


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Racing goodies post! (TehLonz)*

^ Sweet Mk3!


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Racing goodies post! (TehLonz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Racing goodies post! (DBR007)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Racing goodies post! (TehLonz)*

I WANT IT ALLL.


----------



## paste (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Racing goodies post! (Gans)*

whats special about the yellow hatch? first time i've seen it posted


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Racing goodies post! (paste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paste* »_whats special about the yellow hatch? first time i've seen it posted
it's plastic.. weighs almost nothing


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Racing goodies post! (DUTCHMANia)*

Sadly, none of these are mine...


----------



## DJP944 (Oct 21, 2005)

this is a sexy post


----------



## Redrckt (May 20, 2002)

*Re: (DJP944)*

Anybody got pictures of the VWSPORT Stickers, License Plates or OP T-Shirts from back in the Day?


----------



## trev0006vw (Jun 30, 2008)

that interior is crazy nice.


----------



## therealdeal (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Racing goodies post! (JigenVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JigenVW* »_









where should one look to purchase these?


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Racing goodies post! (therealdeal)*

Bildon?


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Racing goodies post! (TehLonz)*

They used to sell them. I was about to purchase a set one day, only to find out they stop selling them. Now I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## retired (Mar 12, 2007)

Those are the ones used on the bettle RSI right?How much was Bildon selling a set for?I know a guy in So Cal that has a couple of sets.


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (retired)*

No, these aren't used for the RSI. Just 5 lug rally cars. They were selling these cheap. maybe about $150 a piece. I'd love to score a set.


_Modified by JigenVW at 2:29 AM 7-29-2008_


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (JigenVW)*

Works G60 cam for the Group A Rallye golf.
Stock vs works cam.
























Engine mount G60.
Stock and solid VWM. (red dot)








VWM intake G60 used on a group A Rallye golf.








Gaskets for the intake. (no VWM parts)
To use the VWM intake, the lagers gasket needs to modified to be used. !








Unfortuantely I don't have better pics of the 40mm intake G60 valves.








*Wanted more foto's of other G60 VWM parts!!!!*




_Modified by GTI1-G60 at 4:31 AM 7-31-2008_


----------



## ramdmc (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Racing goodies post! (TehLonz)*

I guess this is from the "could have been" history of VWMS.
1 of 10 made at 18K a pop

Can't see from this pic but it's a Bertils USF3 motor, a series that was abruptly canceled by the new VAG CEO in late 90s, early 2K.

Wonder if it'll mate up to that tranny in the first post?
RC


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Racing goodies post! (therealdeal)*


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Racing goodies post! (TehLonz)*










Do I miss something......
The blue car is made by http://www.romatuning.nl 
As you can see on the 16V cover in one of the pics.
Marco and Robert are a bit out of the dutch scene, since the are concentrating on the Neurenburg ring.


----------

